# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Being Human : Seeing What We Mean - The Bay Citizen (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*Being Human : Seeing What We Mean**The Bay Citizen (blog)*For instance, right now you're choosing a dream called reading. (And my pointing this out might make you momentarily aware of your awareness, as in a *lucid dream*.) Beau Lotto introduced and drove all these points home by inviting us to interact with a *...***

----------

